# "Malinois does not do well as kennel dog"



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

So you see this kind of statement on many mal sites. Mals are not good kennel or outdoor dogs.

What makes them so different and not suited to kennel life or being an outdoor dog? Could this really be?

I expect my next working dog to live in an outdoor kennel.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I know of a mal that chewed his tail off. I heard of another one that wouldn't stop running in circles.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I know of a mal that chewed his tail off. I heard of another one that wouldn't stop running in circles.


Wouldn't other unstable effed up dogs of all breeds do that kind of thing?

This is the kind of thing I am wondering about...Are you saying a normal stable mal would do that kind of thing just because it lived in a kennel, but would be magically normal if it lived inside? I am not talking about leaving a dog to rot in the yard. It would get proper socialization, exersice, work and so on...


----------



## Nathen Danforth (Feb 12, 2009)

"I expect my next working dog to live in an outdoor kennel."

That's the key difference between you and the intended audience of the "no kennel" advice. You will be kenneling a WORKING dog that will probably receive plenty of stimulation and be happy to have some down time in his kennel at the end of a days work.

Lot's of working mals are kenneled.

Just my thought on the matter 
​


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 40 dogs in my kennel at the moment, 38 of them are Malinois or Dutcheis and 2 are GSDs. To be honest it is one of the GSDs who has to be kept in a crate because of his behavior in the kennel. if the dogs are worked regularly then normally there is no issues with them going back into the kennel, in fact they usually enoy the chance to go there and relax and cool down. Some dogs have wiered quirks when I first get then in here from Europe (spinning, chaising their tails, chewing on their front paws, flank sucking, etc) but usually with proper mental and physical stimulation these issues go away after they have been here for a little whle and gotten worked a lot.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

In my experience most of the Mals that are in my club are kennel dogs for a good part of their day. I haven't seen those types of behaviours offered. Sure if any dog was left 24/7 in a kennel without something to do it would go a bit nuts. But like a muzzle or a leash you'd expect a stable working dog just to see a kennel as another part of its day.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I think if you want your house left in one piece that it's a good idea to keep a young malinois outside most of time.  

The smallest kennel I keep a malinois in for any length of time is 12'x12' and I always something for the dog to chew on (bones) with them. If you provide daily runs/hikes where the dog can run free (not walking on leash), play/training time with a malinois, you will have a happy dog. 

I've gotten many dogs from Europe that have the same issues that Mike describe, but all have quit the bad behavior of spinning, tail chewing, nuisance barking when put into an exercise routine. Also, many of them were "pigs" in the kennel at the beginning (spinning in their own feces). However, once given the choice of been out most of the day in a large yard, all the dogs became quiet, clean and happy during their kenneled time. 

I think a "tired malinois is a happy malinois" A tired malinois definitely makes life easier for me.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

My experience has been that most people cannot keep the frustration level of a Malinois down in a kennel environment, especially in a multiple Malinois kennel environment. The crazyness and quirks come from the frustration. If the dogs are worked and exercised daily and a proper relationship is in place, most mals won't have an issue being kenneled. 

I do recommend that visual stimulus is kept fairly normal/minimal and for example, I don't work (bitework) any dogs within view of the kennel population.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Kristina Senter said:


> I do recommend that visual stimulus is kept fairly normal/minimal and for example, I don't work (bitework) any dogs within view of the kennel population.


So you are saying a kennel that is screened well from the goings on of the daily world would be preferable? It will be the only outdoor dog at home. 

At work it will be in a box like this:


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

That depends. If there is not a whole lot going on in your normal "goings on", there should be no reason to visually isolate the dog. 

If you have a lot of foot, bike or dog traffic passing daily, that is something to worry about. I'm talking about a kennel environment, training facility, busy neighborhood or a city backyard where movement and noises will get the dog fired up and raise their frustration levels frequently with no outlet. That is when the dog creates their own "outlet" in the form of any number of annoying, damaging or dangerous ways. Otherwise, there should be no problem with a dog being kenneled within view of your house, yard, etc. 
Different individuals will have different frustration levels, but having a single dog in that situation also allows you to persue options specific to that dog (ie- I have a dog that would bark herself into a frenzy, begin spinning and attack her tail when she saw me get half way down the driveway on my way to work. She would continue to do so for the first several minutes I was gone and began to actually injure her tail. A no-bark collar placed on her for a while blocked her from becoming frantic and the behavior ceased once the habit was broken).


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have NO idea why you would want one of these retards for what you are doing. I don't see some amazing scenting ability in these dogs at all.

I don't want one of these idiots looking for me if I am lost, God knows what the hell they could be doing instead of looking for me. lol

The box you are showing however, will be fine. If you insist on having one of these idiots, then I would not worry about that box at all. 

Have Suttle send you one of his pups, maybe you can get him to donate one to you, as you will be using it for a good cause. PLUS he gets that added marketing benefit of pics of his pup hanging from a helicopter.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have NO idea why you would want one of these retards for what you are doing. I don't see some amazing scenting ability in these dogs at all.


You are sooo trying to get us all riled up again, aren't you!?! 
:-D


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

We have had many Mals over the years, and currently have 4 in a kennel setting right now (oldest is 6years old, and all have been in a kennel, since puppies)-no tails chewed off- IMO awesome dogs, only for the experienced dog owner-and those that can keep up with their energy level, some Mals to smart for their own good, some hard headed, and like the ever ready bunny....always ready to go- but give them proper exercise/training etc....the best!! and we have had no issues.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: You are sooo trying to get us all riled up again, aren't you!?! 

YOU STICK WITH FRENCH RING DAMMIT. 


stay away from the woods unless you are doing campagne, or howeverthe****you spell it.

I didn't recommend that dog for stupid wandering about in the wilderness, I recommended it so that you would start doing ring again.

HA HA


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I didn't recommend that dog for stupid wandering about in the wilderness, I recommended it so that you would start doing ring again.
> 
> HA HA


LOL! Heck of a recommendation! Wussy Yagus grandson dog. 

If I ever get him under control, you'll see us on the FR trial field next year. 

(p.s. at this point, there's no way he could do wilderness - unless there was a need for him to use the lost person as a punching bag after being found)


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Jennifer!

I keep my mal in the kennel, just as I do my gsd. Key as other's have mentioned is satisfying the dog's physical and mental needs, regularly; and inhibit stimulus influences, especially while the dog is young. The Germans sportfriends often recommend solid walls on 3 sides and personally, I see great value in this. Otherwise, the dog develops habits from displacement and boredom.

Have you found a mal for Avalanche yet?


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have NO idea why you would want one of these retards for what you are doing. I don't see some amazing scenting ability in these dogs at all.
> 
> I don't want one of these idiots looking for me if I am lost, God knows what the hell they could be doing instead of looking for me. lol
> 
> ...


Jeff - Don't judge all Mals by your crapper of a Mal. 
I really screwed you over in getting BB from Kadi just before you did, he's an amazing dog, he'll do anything I ask, and is easy to live with.

Jennifer, I think a lot of it has to do with drive, if you have an insanely driven mal, and they have nothing to do, they can get into trouble. (Much like any dog) But from what I have seen, if you work them, they should sleep most of the time. In which case, they will stay out of trouble, reguardless of where they are sleeping.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He was supposed to be mine way before Kadi. Lets try I was on the phone with Sandro as he was being BORN. LOL

Do you do search and rescue with him ??


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> He was supposed to be mine way before Kadi. Lets try I was on the phone with Sandro as he was being BORN. LOL
> 
> Do you do search and rescue with him ??


Aww crappy deal then. Maybe your new GSD will be a better fit for you.

I'm not into the SAR stuff, we are training mostly FR, some Schutzhund and drug detection.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Have Suttle send you one of his pups, maybe you can get him to donate one to you, as you will be using it for a good cause. PLUS he gets that added marketing benefit of pics of his pup hanging from a helicopter.


Pretty sure that plenty of Suttle's pups are doing cool sh**, and lets face it, SAR dogs are like "anti marketing" aren't they?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Melody Greba said:


> Hey Jennifer!
> 
> I keep my mal in the kennel, just as I do my gsd. Key as other's have mentioned is satisfying the dog's physical and mental needs, regularly; and inhibit stimulus influences, especially while the dog is young. The Germans sportfriends often recommend solid walls on 3 sides and personally, I see great value in this. Otherwise, the dog develops habits from displacement and boredom.
> 
> Have you found a mal for Avalanche yet?


I am still at least a half year away from being ready, just been trying to get my ducks in a row for a few years now](*,) Need to convince my boss this winter that I need to bring two dogs to work for the next two years...that is the crux move.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You should go "old school" and get a saint bernard. \\/


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You should go "old school" and get a saint bernard. \\/


Better hurry ..

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/article487595.ece


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Better hurry ..
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/article487595.ece


That's a shame


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Aww crappy deal then. Maybe your new GSD will be a better fit for you.


Jeff,
U getting a GSD ? Cheers.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Aww crappy deal then. Maybe your new GSD will be a better fit for you.

The Mals fit just fine. I like my dogs a lot, so don't think I am replacing, I am ADDING. LOL

The dead honest truth is that the GSD has more value than a Mal monetarily.

The hope is that this dog will not have retarded Sch thresholds and can do the work without me having to resort to all kinds of stupid stupid crap to get the dog to go.

Who knows ?? Probably a subject for another thread. I just hope she goes and gets a nice dog, not a Mal, or better yet, let me choose a dog for her, so that it will have to do ring. : )


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Aww crappy deal then. Maybe your new GSD will be a better fit for you.
> 
> The Mals fit just fine. I like my dogs a lot, so don't think I am replacing, I am ADDING. LOL
> 
> ...


Jeff,
ic ic , all the best to you. Can we get GSD that do ring sport nowadays ? Cheers.

Regards,
Colin


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess we will find out. I have seen some GSD that do ring....sorta, and I have seen some that do it just fine.

I am hoping for better than fine. We will see.


----------

